# Used Masterbuilt Smoker?



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 21, 2018)

Guys,

I saw this smoker listed for sale for $75. It's Model # 20070106 and it's a Masterbuilt 30". It looks in relatively good shape and the seller is stating that it was only used twice. Do you guys thing this is a good deal? That's what I paid for my super deal on my OKJ fresh out of a box from Walmart. Just wondering...

George


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 21, 2018)

Sounds like a good deal to me George. As long as everything works.
If the owner did actually use it twice, it will look new inside.
Can you post a link to a picture of it?

Bear's MES Info


----------



## old sarge (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't know!  Someone else's problem?


----------



## cmayna (Mar 21, 2018)

That's a Gen 1 w/o glass.  Average RSP is $200 or less.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 21, 2018)

If you have the money , I would buy it . I have that smoker . Hated it when I first got it ,, can't do without it now . 
You have to take time to learn it and know what to add to make it what you need it to be . Make sure it works and snatch it up if you can afford it .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 21, 2018)

For a Gen 1, basically unused, that's a great price.  I'd buy it so fast the seller would wonder what happened.
Gary


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 21, 2018)

I appreciate the feedback. I’m usually in the same boat as Sarge but I have to say I had very good luck with my Brinkmann water smoker that came from a Craigslist ad.

I can afford this myself but I just don’t know if I can justify it to myself. I have a friend at work that is looking at getting a smoker and if you guys think this is a good deal then I think I will let him know that this is out there. I’ll check with the seller tomorrow to see if it’s still available.

Thanks guys

George


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 22, 2018)

Have the seller plug it in to make sure everything is working properly. 

Chris


----------



## xray (Mar 22, 2018)

That’s a good price, especially if there’s no problems and the seller only used it twice.

If this is for your coworker, $75 is a good entry price if it’s his first smoker. Being this is craigslist and all, the seller would probably take $60-65$ for it.


----------

